# Tall skinny and Top Heavy



## herbieluvbug (Oct 1, 2006)

What am I doing wrong?? I have long stalks and lots of activity on top...using mix of vermiculite, topsoil and sand, three 150w grow lights about 12in above tops of plants, regular circular fan on low, and hand watering, just switched from 22 hours per day to twelve a day.. Also tips of long leaves turning brown and curling up, is the light too hot, too much...? sorry if I sound like an idiot , this is my first grow..


----------



## RedandWhite (Oct 1, 2006)

If your "grow" lights are incandescent, then I'd say that's your problem. Wrong spectrum of light will cause your plants to stretch and be underdeveloped. Other than HID lighting, flourescents would also be better than incandescent or halogen bulbs. The latter two produce more heat than lumens.


----------



## omnigr33n (Oct 1, 2006)

Im no pro but isnt 12 inches too far?  How tall are the plants?  I think people will need a more detailed description to help.  
Yea I had to grow under incandescents for like a week.  They stretched a whole **** load.  but I have em under fluoros now and they look alot healthier.


----------



## AeroTX (Oct 1, 2006)

post pics of the plants if you can. if not, more description.


----------



## herbieluvbug (Oct 1, 2006)

Yeah, I have 3 150 wttt "gro lights", incandescent, and two 40 w flueros...should i just turn off the incandescent lights, seems like 80 watts isnt mush, here are a few photos , hope it helps..
herbie


----------



## herbieluvbug (Oct 1, 2006)

I added photos of my skinny ladies...lol


----------



## omnigr33n (Oct 1, 2006)

I dont know. lol


----------



## KADE (Oct 1, 2006)

Turn that fan up... as hard blowing on them as you can get w/o blowing them over... they'll get fat stalks. A light breeze will mean they'll get thicker... but if you've ever seen a plant that was outside then you'd know how thick they can get... just like a tree in thickness.


----------



## German Gigalo (Oct 1, 2006)

Throw away those 150 w gro lights and replace them with CFL's. Bring those floro's within 1 inch and keep the CFL's at 6 inches. Those gro lights are giving you weeds.....

-GG


----------



## RedandWhite (Oct 2, 2006)

German Gigalo said:
			
		

> Throw away those 150 w gro lights and replace them with CFL's. Bring those floro's within 1 inch and keep the CFL's at 6 inches. Those gro lights are giving you weeds.....
> 
> -GG


 
My sentiments exactly.


----------



## Tonto (Oct 2, 2006)

The plants are stretched out and top heavy because they are too far away from an acceptable light source. I would go get some compact flourescent lights, (CFL) and put them within 6 inches of your plants. The plants would also like it if you put them in bigger pots. Bury some of that extra stem.


----------



## herbieluvbug (Oct 3, 2006)

You guys are absolutely right, I just bought 4 more cfls and now have 6 on the new clones I just made, the girls are a bit wilty but I'm hoping they will come back tomorrow with a smile...also going out to garden store tomorrow to get more soil and 1 gallon pots, per mr. Fluid above...here are some snaps of the recent transplants...


----------



## Mutt (Oct 3, 2006)

how often are ya watering? and what kind of ferts?


----------



## Darth BongWongDong (Oct 3, 2006)

poor lighting...the master will be dissapointed


----------

